# GA duck Mecca



## grunter (Dec 28, 2012)

Heading to the mecca tomorrow..... the great Butler Island! ill be sure to give everyone a no bull report afterwards, but Im guessing its going to go something like, "hey Mr game warden, this trailer has sfety chains right?" then about 15 minutes before legal shooting time someone will cut loose a few rounds and the hail calls will follow in suit. Im betting I'll be heading for the trailers by 8am, maybe it'll be with a strap full of birds.... but i won't hold my breathe


----------



## Ronbow (Dec 28, 2012)

*Just down there last weekend Bad, hope u arnt drivin far says Ronbow*


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 28, 2012)

gotta love the new duck dynasty fanbase...


----------



## wray912 (Dec 28, 2012)

jabrooks07 said:


> gotta love the new duck dynasty fanbase...



Thats worth puttin on a t-shirt


----------



## jagwall58 (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys were shooting 15 minutes early last weekend. I couldn't believe it. I had a good shoot, but there was some hail calls for sure!


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 29, 2012)

jabrooks07 said:


> gotta love the new duck dynasty fanbase...



What he said


----------



## mattuga (Jan 4, 2013)

How'd it go?


----------



## Dupree (Jan 4, 2013)

mattuga said:


> How'd it go?



Not sure what numbers were, but there were a very few blinds that had 5-6 ducks. The majority only had 1 or 0.


----------



## flip24 (Jan 4, 2013)

There weren't many birds flying in the area this morning....Saw a few  groups of mergansers around Rhetts, thats about all....


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 4, 2013)

44 was the total for butler... On fire!!!


----------



## The Fever (Jan 5, 2013)

CootCartel said:


> 44 was the total for butler... On fire!!!



Thats alright! I been watching where you go in and slowly compiling a bread crumb trail right to the honey hole !!!   


now if I could find a way over with that boston whaler I've got....


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 5, 2013)

You can't follow me.... Super secret now that I have paying clients... Just call me ... Big Money Merg


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2013)

Georgia Duck Mecca ... that has got to be the most oxymoronic statement I've ever heard.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 6, 2013)

Doubt there were 30 killed yesterday......


----------

